# Female Platy Died?



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay so I got 2 platies to add to my 10 gal. soroity a long time ago and for a few weeks one of them started chasing and nipping the scales off the other. The one being nipped died a while ago and I just researched and found out I had a male and a female. It was the male biting the female's scales off and the female's empty scale spot is faint white. :?:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Two platies are going to overcrowd the 10 g. You also would need at least 2 females to every male you had. It's easy to sex them. The female most likely died from over-bullying.
You kind of just answered your own question, haha.


----------

